# Navigationsmenü soll anderer CSS Stil als rest der Seite erhalten



## Der nette Mann (28. Januar 2003)

Hi,

hier mein Problem. Ich habe eine Seite, ohne Frames nur mit Tabellen. Auf der Rechten Seite befindet sich ein Textnavigationsmenü. Die Links auf der Seite sind fett, weiß und unterstrichen. Die Links im Navigationsmenü sollen genauso sein, nur NICHT unterstrichen. Wenn ich eine neue Klasse definiere geht der hover Effekt nicht mehr. Was kann ich da machen???

Danke für eure Hilfe...

Der nette Mann


----------



## noxid`- (28. Januar 2003)

einfach ne neue linkklasse aufmachen...also in den CSS meinetwegen :

die normalen links....

A:link, A:visited
{
color: #000000;
font-style: normal;
font-weight: normal;
font-size: 10px;
font-family: Verdana;
text-decoration: none;
}

A:active,
A:hover
{
text-decoration: normal;
color: #afafaf;
font-weight: normal;
font-style: normal;
font-size: 10px;
}


.....andere links



A.wasweissich:link, A.wasweissich:visited
{
color: #cfcfcf;
font-style: normal;
font-weight: normal;
font-size: 10px;
font-family: Verdana;
text-decoration: none;
}
A.wasweissich:active, A.wasweissich:hover
{
text-decoration: underline ;
color: #000000;
etc...
}


wenn ich dein problem richtig verstanden habe müßtes so gehen.


----------



## Der nette Mann (28. Januar 2003)

Erstmal danke für sie schnelle Antwort. Hab jetzt noch ne Frage:

Wie binde ich das jetzt in die HTML Datei ein??? So etwa:

<span class="a.wasweissich"><a href="index.html">home</a></span> 

Muss das jetzt so eingebunden werden???

Danke für eure Hilfe...

Der nette Mann


----------



## Gumbo (28. Januar 2003)

Ohne a. .


----------



## noxid`- (28. Januar 2003)

jo, ohne a ...  

ääähm war das denn jetzt deine frage ?


----------



## Der nette Mann (28. Januar 2003)

Cool, hab's jetzt hinbekommen. Muss aber so heißen:

<a href="index.html" class="wasweissich">home</a> 

mit Span geht's net 

Danke für eure Hilfe...

Der nette Mann


----------



## noxid`- (28. Januar 2003)

das war aber wohl klar, daß es so heissen muß....span is ja auch für normale textformatierungen....


----------



## dennislassiter (5. März 2003)

Hi!

Wenn ich jetzt kein Link anders haben möchte, sondern Input-Boxen??


----------



## dennislassiter (5. März 2003)

vergisst es!
habs schon!


----------

